# Unsafe degu food for sale, chesterfield,derbyshire



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone in Chesterfield, Derbyshire....please be aware of the following.
I've had serious problems with The Mill garden and Pet Centre, Whittington, Chesterfield, who have been selling UNSAFE DEGU FOOD containing raisins (high sugar content). 
I've written to the owners TWICE by recorded delivery, quoting their breach of the sale of goods act 1979, as advised by Trading Standards. I have had no reply, which I think is disgraceful.
Trading Standards have been out to visit The Mill and have told me they ALSO found the illegal lack of nutritional value labelling on a lot of animal foods there, which they are following up. 
My Vet has reported ongoing legal concerns about the conduct of the owners of The Mill, Whittington, for some time, which the owners do not action.
PLEASE DONT BUY ANY PET FOOD FROM THIS PLACE. 
It just is not safe, and the owners do not care.
I'm so angry about it.

Read more: Degu and Chinchilla World - UNSAFE DEGU FOOD FOR SALE, CHESTERFIELD,DERBYSHIRE


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it food they make up themselves or is it bought in food?

There are many foods on the market that are considered unsuitable for the pets they are advertised for, for example mouse food that contains peanuts.
Normally it is up to the owner to do the research and source the correct food for their pet.


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,
Yes you're right, and Trading Standards are also going for the supplier.
The pet shop needs to be selling that is "fit for purpose" (as stated in the sale of goods act) which this stuff isnt. 
It's food they buy in and mix then sell as their own brand. 
Mainly I'm so annoyed about the owners blatant disregard for the welfare of live creatures, especially as they actually sell small furries, birds, fish (including marine) and reptiles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And breathe.....and breathe.......!!!!


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

PS.
Just looked at your rabbit retreat, it's ace!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

dinkyjedi said:


> Hi,
> Yes you're right, and Trading Standards are also going for the supplier.
> The pet shop needs to be selling that is "fit for purpose" (as stated in the sale of goods act) which this stuff isnt.
> It's food they buy in and mix then sell as their own brand.
> ...


I wish I was surprised, this is why I don't tend to use pet shops (I won't go in shops that sell live animals as I don't agree with it), shopping online is much better because you can go on recommendations from like minded owners 

I hate to say it but I doubt TS will get anywhere, I mean wagg still have peanuts in their mouse food. They might be able to stop them re-bagging the food, but I doubt they will stop the brand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

dinkyjedi said:


> PS.
> Just looked at your rabbit retreat, it's ace!


Lol thanks


----------



## dinkyjedi (Dec 1, 2011)

I didnt know that about Wagg, thats REALLY bad. It should be illegal to sell unsafe food, not just be in breach of some act.

If the owners/suppliers/companies dont give a toss, they can naff off!!!!

Good idea to just stick to getting food online, get exactly what you want. And hopefully minimising having to deal with morons!!!


----------

